# 50% off fashion and homeware in Dunnes Stores, The Square, Tallaght, tomorrow.



## Sue Ellen (18 Jul 2007)

Might be of interest to some but presumably because Marks and Spencer are opening tomorrow in Tallaght in their branch in the Square on fashion and homewares only. It will be running from 9 a.m. to 12 Midnight.

Won't see you there - value my life too much


----------



## MiaMia (19 Jul 2007)

Thanks, that's interesting!


----------



## Newbie! (19 Jul 2007)

sueellen said:


> Might be of interest to some but presumably because Marks and Spencer are opening tomorrow in Tallaght in their branch in the Square on fashion and homewares only. It will be running from 9 a.m. to 12 Midnight.
> 
> Won't see you there - value my life too much


 

sorry, did i read that right?? M&S are opening in tallaght....where?


----------



## eimsRV (19 Jul 2007)

Anyone venture down to the DS sale today? Is it worth going? I believe they are open until 12 tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jul 2007)

Some good deals on laptops and LCD TVs looking at their ads in the freesheets-I'd say it could be carnage!


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jul 2007)

Newbie! said:


> sorry, did i read that right?? M&S are opening in tallaght....where?


 
Just across from the Luas terminus. Haven't seen it myself but understand its quite a large building. Can't find anything on their website to show the address.


----------



## Jaid79 (19 Jul 2007)

50% off fashion and homeware in Dunnes Stores, The Square, Tallaght, tomorrow.

That certainly of intrest to the wife, better let her know


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jul 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> 50% off fashion and homeware in Dunnes Stores, The Square, Tallaght, tomorrow.
> 
> That certainly of intrest to the wife, better let her know


 
Don't forget it finishes at 12 tonight.


----------



## eimsRV (19 Jul 2007)

I hear its manic up in the Square with queuing and parking!
I decided to give it a miss and popped up to Dundrum, the M&S there have a 50% off selected items in their houseware and furniture  departments- its on over the weekend. I got some nice stuff  this evening without the queues and the hassle  .


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Jul 2007)

Dunnes Stores was packed when I was there this morning.  Parking a nightmare as traffic so heavy - like Christmas in July.   M and S was great though - got lots of yummy food that went down very well!!  Heard they have their own carpark thats free for first 2 hours once you are shopping there.


----------



## camerashy07 (20 Jul 2007)

Think this deserves a new thread but just to advise people that Dunnes are introducing a new policy on returns - it's already in place in Henry St.  It will no longer be possible to get refund of cash/credit card refund unless the item is faulty.  Instead, they will only issue a credit note for use in Dunnes itself.


----------



## Thirsty (20 Jul 2007)

I got my refund today...do you know when this is supposed to be coming in to effect? They'll certainly be off my list if they do bring this in.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jul 2007)

camerashy07 said:


> Think this deserves a new thread but just to advise people that Dunnes are introducing a new policy on returns - it's already in place in Henry St. It will no longer be possible to get refund of cash/credit card refund unless the item is faulty. Instead, they will only issue a credit note for use in Dunnes itself.


 
That would be interesting to watch from afar. They tried changing their returns policy some years ago but reverted back quite quickly.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2007)

Was in the Square yesterday evening and note that they have now introduced the new rules on returns. If you return an item they will refund the money on to a gift card which can be used to buy something else i.e. no cash refunds.

As their fitting rooms and customer service were closed this was a bit rich. Buy something without being able to try it on and then not able to get a cash refund!

Not sure if one would be able to use the credit against grocery shop as they have mentioned in the past that the two are separate.

Watch this space........


----------



## miselemeas (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: 50% off fashion and homeware in Dunnes Stores, Beacon, Sandyford....*

FYI - Dunnes Stores, Beacon, Sandyford, have a half price sale on a lot of their homewares and fashions - no hassle, no crowds. They have long opening hours


----------



## Merrion (3 Aug 2007)

The Dunnes Store sale is nationwide at the moment - not just at Beacon


----------



## geri (7 Aug 2007)

camerashy07 said:


> Think this deserves a new thread but just to advise people that Dunnes are introducing a new policy on returns - it's already in place in Henry St. It will no longer be possible to get refund of cash/credit card refund unless the item is faulty. Instead, they will only issue a credit note for use in Dunnes itself.


 
Got refund on returns (laser card refund) in Dunnes Stores in the Mill Shopping Centre in Clondalkin Village yesterday.  Have to have reciept though.


----------



## Merrion (7 Aug 2007)

You are entitled to a refund, a replacement or a repair if a product is not of merchantable quality, fit for its purpose or as described.


----------

